# Sawdust on guinea pigs foot



## Anakin222 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey, I was health checking my piggies today and noticed a big clump of sawdust stuck to my piggies foot. It's pretty hard and hurts him to pull at it. I've tried to soak it. How long should I soaked it for though as it doesn't seem like it wanted to move?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you sure it's sawdust? A picture would help! If it's not coming off after soaking and rubbing, im wondering if maybe it's part of his foot!


----------



## Anakin222 (Feb 14, 2017)

Defiantly. I've been able to chip a bit off. It's like stuck to the pad though.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

Anakin222 said:


> Defiantly. I've been able to chip a bit off. It's like stuck to the pad though.


Odd! I guess soaking in warm water and rubbing gently is the best you can do, I'd just make sure his feet are nice and dry before putting him back to avoid a similar problem and don't run until raw just enough to get the clumps off. Perhaps someone else can chime in as I've never had this problem with rodents in the past!


----------



## Anakin222 (Feb 14, 2017)

kamikaze said:


> Odd! I guess soaking in warm water and rubbing gently is the best you can do, I'd just make sure his feet are nice and dry before putting him back to avoid a similar problem and don't run until raw just enough to get the clumps off. Perhaps someone else can chime in as I've never had this problem with rodents in the past!


I got it off! I had to get my boyfriend to pull it off. I guess I was a bit squeamish about hurting him. Turned out that he had some seman on his foot and the sawdust had got stuck to it. It was horrid.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

Anakin222 said:


> I got it off! I had to get my boyfriend to pull it off. I guess I was a bit squeamish about hurting him. Turned out that he had some seman on his foot and the sawdust had got stuck to it. It was horrid.


Oh lord  the crazy life of keeping rodets! I'll stick with dogs 

Glad you were able to get it off!


----------

